# libinput weird three finger detection



## Arashk (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello,
I recently installed FreeBSD and decided to configure awesome wm but I encountered a problem with my trackpad (Elan PS/2).
I copied /usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and just added:

```
Option "Tapping" "on"
Option "NaturalScrolling" "true"
```

But there seems to be a weird problem with the three finger detection. That is, it doesn't detect a tap but rather a hold and a release. Every time I tap with three fingers to paste some text, it does it multiple times. And when I try to open a link in a new browser tab, it opens multiple tabs. I also tried `xinput test 10` and it seems to detect presses and releases for as long as my fingers are on the trackpad (1 and 2 finger taps work fine). I've also never encountered this issue on Linux.
Any help is appreciated.


----------

